# Bathroom Remodel Toilet Problems



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Working on a second floor bathroom reno. and had plumber come in and rough in plumbing. Came back to lay subfloor and find that the toilet flange will be proud of the finished floor by 1.5".  Called up the plumber said he had to put it that high to get needed pitch on run. Floor is only 2x6 joists (late 1800's colonial) so I can understand his problem. Where it comes up through the floor he used a 45 degree sweep to reduce height some but the top of the 3" pipe is almost to top of joist already. I am thinking I will have to build a little platform for the toilet raising it the necessary 1.5" and trimming and tiling it. Any thoughts on how to make this look not like a hack job? 

Can't raise whole floor 1.5" or the transition into the room will be really pronounced. I'm a carpenter not a plumber so maybe there is a plumbing solution?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome. A couple pics would help.


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

I will see what I can do about getting some pictures tomorrow.

I went ahead and laid subfloor for the rest of room except around toilet so not much to see besides 45 degree 3" PVC butted up against 2x6" floor joist. Rough in is 10" from back wall. Flange is same as in link below. 

http://www.simsupply.com/3-spg-Pvc-...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMvigebs5bwCFY1AMgod5WwAFg


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I guess there is no other choice... Why he didn't bring this to your attention before he did the rough and see if something else can be done, perhaps a wall mounted toiled, pack out ceiling bellow could be an option, etc.

Even now that is 1.5" higher, 3/4 sub-floor, 1/2" hardy-backer and the tile will make it flush. Put the saddle in the doorway om top of the 1/2 backer board, and if there is carpeting in the hallway, lay-out a row of shims along the trash-hold against the backer board, padding and carpet and you be OK, nobody will notice that transition.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

10" will be a non standard rough toilet...


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ceiling below is original tin ceiling, no packing that out. Wall mount is not an option as toilet is next to exterior wall. Flange is 1.5" above the 3/4 advantech. Advantech is currently 5/8" below hallway flooring so 3/4" hardwood or tile would work out great (homeowner wants hardwood not a big fan but not my house.) My thought is to just make a small platform (not something you would have to step up on, Use the same hardwood flooring on it and trim it in white pvc so it is easy to clean (maybe 20"x16"). 

10" rough in is pretty common in these small bathrooms in these old houses (this is 10" from outside of rock not rough framing.) Another quirk in these old houses is water lines through the floor not wall. PIA when putting down hardwood.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

RMC9 said:


> Ceiling below is original tin ceiling, no packing that out. Wall mount is not an option as toilet is next to exterior wall. Flange is 1.5" above the 3/4 advantech. Advantech is currently 5/8" below hallway flooring so 3/4" hardwood or tile would work out great (homeowner wants hardwood not a big fan but not my house.) My thought is to just make a small platform (not something you would have to step up on, Use the same hardwood flooring on it and trim it in white pvc so it is easy to clean (maybe 20"x16").
> 
> 10" rough in is pretty common in these small bathrooms in these old houses (this is 10" from outside of rock not rough framing.) Another quirk in these old houses is water lines through the floor not wall. PIA when putting down hardwood.


Just do what have to be done to be done if there is no other options. I would tell the HO, that they will have a little throne, so they feel a little bit of royalty when taking a dump,I'm sure they will find this funny :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would omit the platform. Just add another 3/4 ply, then the flooring. Then you just have the threshold/transition to worry about, which is a more natural place to transition height. (You're measuring from the bottom of the flange, right?)


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The raised toilet's ideal for aging in place


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Bonus comfort height toilet for no extra charge!


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

fourcornerhome said:


> Bonus comfort height toilet for no extra charge!


I like your thinking. It's for a flip so the HO's major concern is will it look absurd.


----------



## BThomas (Apr 21, 2013)

RM
You didn't post a picture and from what you are saying I have to think that you do not know that much about plumbing. Is the 45 a street 45 that the off set flange will seat down over. If so you will not be up 1 1/2". If both fittings are female you will be up the 1 1/2". When I have run into these situations I have been known to reduce the female side of one or both female fittings and reduce the height of the joint by up to 1 1/2". There are also available male offsets that would reduce the height if the 45 is female. There is no reason to build any platform. That is not acceptable. Print what I said and give it to your plumber. 
Are you tiling on top of the plywood or installing cement board first? The plumber needs to know the sub-floor thickness and total thickness of what will go over it to set the flange at the correct height.
And NO 10" is not standard. The existing 45 at 10" and the 2" off set flange give you the normal 12" rough. If anything the older houses were roughed in at 14"
Not trying to be what ever - just trying to help.
Bill T


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bill,
Thanks for the information. You are right I no plumber. Mostly do new construction and the occasional flip house like this one.

Sweep 45 on 3" line is double female and flange is male. Could possibly cut male end of flange down and gain some height back.


----------



## BThomas (Apr 21, 2013)

RM
If the flange is male and the 45 female you should not be up 1 1/2" over the finished floor. If you do need to cut the flange fitting you need to cut the female the same distance or there is no gain. Put a little lube on the fitting ( to be able to easily remove it ) to see how it will fit when cemented. This will also give you the location of the hole to cut. I think you will be surprised how far down it sits. Don't forget that the flange will sit on top of the finished tile flooring. You have subfloor 3/4? thin set 1/4? tile 3/8?
Bill T


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

I will have to give it a try. Anything to avoid it looking like a hack job.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Doesnt Toto make a drop on toilet?


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Drop toilet?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

RMC9 said:


> Drop toilet?


RMC.... Is that a Toto thing..... never done one.... guess I'm asking what a drop toilet is....

TIA


----------



## RMC9 (Feb 24, 2014)

That didn't make sense.

I was just wondering if that drop on toilet will work with a high flange. I had heard about toilets that were designed for high flanges but had never seen one. 

Thanks,
RMC


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

RMC9 said:


> That didn't make sense.
> 
> I was just wondering if that drop on toilet will work with a high flange. I had heard about toilets that were designed for high flanges but had never seen one.
> 
> ...


I thought you were recommending a drop toilet.... *we were both asking about what that toilet/install was.*


Any body know/explain?

TIA


----------

